# Spinoff: Black Opal



## lilchocolatema (Jan 30, 2008)

There was a thread on Black Radiance, but I wanted to start one about Black Opal.  Billy B. always talks about the stick foundations and says he uses them faithfully.  They come in an excellent color range and give great coverage!  

Is there anything that you recommend/dislike from Black Opal???


----------



## braidey (Jan 30, 2008)

Black Opal foundation and powders are actually better than Black Radiance, could beat many dept store brands.  Their eyeshadows are very pigmented, but Black Radiance has the best loose eyeshdows.  As for as l/s and l/l it is tie between both lines and for l/g Black Opal is the best (especially the lip liner lacquer duo)  I have not tried either lines mascaras or concealers, but Essence magazine reccommends Black Radiance concealers and Black Opal foundation sticks.  My only gripe with Black Opal is that it is so expensive to be a drug store brand $8 to $10, but on the other hand many drugstores in my area reduce the price because it does not sell and Wal-mart discontinued the line and sold everything for $1 because of poor sells.


----------



## d n d (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to agree with the poster above.  When the stores in my area carried Black Opal, I remember some of their items looking pretty good but the price was a turn off.  The only thing I remember buying that I really liked was a shimmer powder that everyone used to compliment me on when I wore it. I threw it away after a while because I never thought the shimmery bronzer look would ever be in.  Man...What was I thinking?

Regardless, they did have some pretty lipglosses and eyeshadow in some pretty fashion forward colors.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmm....I would never have thought to try either.  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 31, 2008)

I used black opal fading gel and facial wash and they were also terrible especially the fading gel. It was awful.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 31, 2008)

I love black opal's mosaic powder and stick concealer.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 10, 2008)

We don't have Black Opal in Hawaii (although I think it would do well!!!) but when I travel to the mainland I like the lipsticks, I wore the foundations a while back before converting to NARS, and I liked the eyeshadows. Powders, mascaras and the skin care leave something to be desired...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 27, 2008)

I love their e/s but my store stop carrying them. Now I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 28, 2008)

Ive seen that line around alot,their quads look just like milani quads..

I have a creme stick gold shimmer thing that I use as a highlight but it is VERY shimmery. I was thinking of getting the Creme Stick foundation to use as a contour


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a foundation stick by Black Radiance, and its not bad by any means, but it can't beat Revlon's foundation sticks [WHY were they discontinued!?]. I didn't know BO made them though, and if Billy loves them, then I'm totally game.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 28, 2008)

Black Opal (stick) gives great coverage. I think it is very similar to MAC and Bobbi Brown. However, it can feel very heavy on the skin just make sure you don't use too much. The color range is limited but its so cheap you can buy two and get the perfect color for your skin.


----------



## aabidabi (Jul 28, 2008)

i also wanted to know about these, also i watch your vids on youtube all the time scandalous beauty. you are a great makeup artist


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to use the foundation sticks a looooooooong time ago. And they did feel heavy. But back then I didn't know about light application and building and stuff... It was a perfect match tho...

Hmmm... Now I'm remembering my days of "Truly Topaz" and "Heavenly Honey" lol. Thanks for the memory. 

But now that I've heard that the e/s aren't half bad, I just may try them out!


----------



## icekap1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Could someone please tell me what colour I would be in the Black Opal Stick Foundation? I am an NC50 in MAC. 

Just last week, I got an email from customer service and was adviced to try 'France', as they don't sell it here in London.


Thanks


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yup I still love my Black Opal...Im a MAC NC50 and B/Opal in "Beautiful Bronze" is perfect on me! It can feel a bit heavy tho'...but still love it...its great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    So to all NC50's give Beautiful Bronze a try...its a great match!

Hope that helps!


----------



## esoterica (Aug 9, 2008)

*I have used BO blush in Ginger and it's lovely.
*


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *icekap1* 

 
_Could someone please tell me what colour I would be in the Black Opal Stick Foundation? I am an NC50 in MAC. 

Just last week, I got an email from customer service and was adviced to try 'France', as they don't sell it here in London.


Thanks_

 
They sell in the quite a few of the hair shops, not sure how wide the range is though.


----------



## icekap1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks to:

Purplegloss -I shall try out Beautiful Bronze.

MsCoca -Where can I get it in London? I tried Paks in Finsbury Park, but they don't sell it.


----------



## MsCocoa (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea Pak seems to have more Sleek/Milani etc, I've seen the widest range in Juliets in Tooting; maybe the South London shops stock it more.

Here's there number so you can ring ahead: 0208 672 8882 (I got it online so I'm not sure if it still works...)


----------



## naijapretty (Aug 17, 2008)

Black Opal foundation sticks are good, Sam Fine recommends them for WOC.  I'm in between shades now (was an NC50) Beautiful Bronze was an exact match. They're heavy but good.


----------



## dazzle (Sep 23, 2008)

I am an NC50 and beautiful bronze is a dead on match. stunning but after an hour my face looks like a grease ball, its gross. i have combination skin and i never get such oily skin even with fix powder. is there something i am doing wrong as i love this foundation and will love to continue using it.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Sep 23, 2008)

No Dazzle, most likely you either...

 - need a primer
 - your skin doesn't like the foundation
 - the foundation just isn't for your skin type

If you need foundations that will match you well on the cheap, try Revlon. Best drugstore foundation I've used. Its pricier than others, but that's because its freaking worth it. Otherwise, if you try a primer and it doesn't work, then use blotting sheets/powder throughout the day. If that STILL doesn't work, then its time for a new foundation formula.


----------

